# What is an easement?



## Just-a-Guy (Feb 11, 2013)

Forgive the ignorance, I'm kind of new to all this. Can someone please just tell me what an easement is?

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

an easement is how a track goes from a straight line into a curve. Unlike sectional track that is a set radii from end to end, an easement is a gradual start of a curve in the track until it reaches the sharpest radius of the curve.
An easement can also be the start of an incline in the track from flat to uphill grade. You certainly wouldn't put a sharp kink in the track to start a grade so you start with a gradual increase in the swing to the uphill grade until you are at the grade necessary to make the climb. The same with coming out of the incline. For model railroad purposes, an easement into a grade will be about two car lengths. The idea is to make the incline mild enough that your couplers don't come undone or parts of the locomotive don't bottom out on the rails.


----------



## Just-a-Guy (Feb 11, 2013)

D&J Railroad said:


> an easement is how a track goes from a straight line into a curve. Unlike sectional track that is a set radii from end to end, an easement is a gradual start of a curve in the track until it reaches the sharpest radius of the curve.
> An easement can also be the start of an incline in the track from flat to uphill grade. You certainly wouldn't put a sharp kink in the track to start a grade so you start with a gradual increase in the swing to the uphill grade until you are at the grade necessary to make the climb. The same with coming out of the incline. For model railroad purposes, an easement into a grade will be about two car lengths. The idea is to make the incline mild enough that your couplers don't come undone or parts of the locomotive don't bottom out on the rails.


Thanks. I've had to read that a few times (I know, it's simple, but it took a while for that to sink in). So basically it's just a way of referring to "easing" into a change in direction or grade. Gotta be one of the less "technical" terms in the hobby, but helpful, thanks.


----------

